
A globally distributed stateful data layer for AWS lambda - ctesh
https://www.macrometa.co/blog/macrometa-aws-lambda-geo-distributed-stateful-data-for-serverless-functions-a-step-by-step-guide
======
ctesh
Try it - [https://4uiu9z43qj.execute-api.us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/defau...](https://4uiu9z43qj.execute-api.us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/default/addressbookFunc)

